# White Bass Run?



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i know there are threads on it, but only for a lake. im am just asking if they have started yet anywhere. i have never fished the run (like i said before) so not sure when or where to start, you guys have told me alot of info, thanks. 
it is my spring break (ends monday   ) and just wanting to get into some good fishing, so if they have started or there is any action of them staging for the run (i think it was) please tell.

Thanks.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

unfortunately the spring breaks for most schools are not even close to the white bass runs. generally you can count on the WB to start going Mid Apr.-Mid May, give or take a few weeks.

your best bet for wading right now is gonna be Deer Creek (try the tailwaters for WB and the headwaters for saugeye) take a lunch...there are some long hikes in and out of there.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

the galena run should start about the 2nd week in may.
just keep looking here...when you see guys start talking up the deercreek run then about a week or 2 later is when galena starts. i fished the deercreek run last year for the first time and didnt get the size or numbers that the galena run has...but last years run at galena was not as good as it had been in the past. but this weather has everthing messed up this year so who knows when it will start. were are you from? i will be happy to help out. a lot of times in galena i would go out after work and fish from 5pm till dark (about 4hrs) and catch about 25 to 30 fish.smallest being 12in.
let me know...
scott


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

fish4wall I have heard alot about the Galena run. I have never fished it the only runs I have been to, is the Sandusky run in Fremont and had a blast. The Deercreek run alot of fish but not to big.Would love to go to the Galena run I live in Canal Winchester. What river is the galena run.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> What river is the galena run


big walnut creek.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

went to deercreek today. didn't catch any, but a fellow fisherman had 6 NICE size ones in his bucket. Caught on chartruese jigs. if that helps water is extremely clear and low.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Bubba- Are you located near any white bass runs where you live? Last year I fished the white bass run before school started. I would get up at 4 AM and leave the house at 4:30 then I would get at the run around 4:50. Some of the best fishing I have done was the white bass run early in morning before school started, oh yea you should of seen some of the faces in the school parking lot when I held up my stringer in the parking lot.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

no im not, it would be a hike a real long hike lol.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

White bass run?

The old timers say the white bass spawn at around the same time the Lilacs bloom,so pay attention to your nearby lilac bushes.

Up around IL,they can start around now,then they stop,start again a few weeks later,stop,and and still start up again in middle of may. The river they spawn is at the covered bridge,down from Bud's Marine. Not much of a river,but a small creek.It can be rapids 1 day,and back to normal less than 2 days later. With this typical ohio weather,someone would have to try fishing them very frequently.

Back in my younger days- mid 80's, we'd tear those sob's up at fremont. Litterally elbow to elbow fishing,but pulling in a white bass nearly every cast,and sometimes doubles. Then it'd take 4 of us to fillet them up in 8+ hrs. 1st yr I went,we got over 1000 the 1st week of june-after school was out. The following yr,middle of april and very cold,but still hammered 100's of them.

My favorite setup:

2, 1/8 oz leadheads and 1.5" twistertails. Bottom jig,on a 2' leader,2nd jig on a 8" leader. White/Yellow/and chareuse are HOT!This same setup works well with the saugeye when they head up that same channel that leads to the covered bridge,but at the entrance at Moundwood State ramp.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are a couple from southern Ohio.The first is at Greenup Dam, and the next one is on the Scioto River at Portsmouth before the water came up. Two friends were with me and one had his daughter and she just smoked us getting one on about every third cast. She'd lose a lure and pick one from the box because it was "pretty" and they'd hit for her. She even caught a big carp on a white twister. So I'd say you can catch some in central Ohio somewhere. Just take an 11 yr old girl with you to show how it's done


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

hi is white bass good ive never had it


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

rick karosa said:


> hi is white bass good ive never had it


If you can keep them fresh and bleed them out. Put them on ice if possible. Their meat tends to get a little mushy if not kept real fresh, but not all that bad tasting. We smoke alot of salmon and steelhead, but our favorite is whitebass by far.


----------



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

This may be a stupid question....But I've been to Galena and there are 2 streams that run through there. Which one do the white bass run through?...or is it both?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

It's the one that is right in town near the yellow flashing lights....


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

> We smoke alot of salmon and steelhead, but our favorite is whitebass by far.


redhunter: Where do you find the big rolling papers? LOL 

I find white bass as an oilier fish. The fillets will have a lot of red from the blood,and best to soak them in salt water,with ice,and slap them in the fridge for about 24 hrs before frying.

Not a bad fish. Not as good as perch,walleye,saugeye,but a pretty decent meal.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

For whatever reason, I think folks have become too conditioned to believe one freshwater fish tastes so much different than the next. Growing up, my dad & I used to always bring home a mixed bag of fish for the dinner table, including white bass, LM & SM bass. Out of six kids and two adults, I don't ever remember anyone saying they didn't like the taste of this fillet or that fillet. And mom never did anything special to "prep" the meat either. She dipped it in egg, seasoned bread crumbs and into the hot skillet it went. I think what really makes a meal is the other things on your plate. Growing up in an ethnic household we knew friday fish day also meant halushki, pierogi, fresh greens, and other meatless side dishes. Yum!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Frustrated said:


> This may be a stupid question....But I've been to Galena and there are 2 streams that run through there. Which one do the white bass run through?...or is it both?


Big Walnut is where the White Bass run it is the creek in the middle of town, park right on the square and cross the bridge to get down to the water most of the fishing is north of the bridge. nothing happening yet

The wider creek is very shallow and mud bottom that is Little Walnut.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the white bass run up both creeks.but the stronger run is big walnut. i catch them in both creeks in the spring.


----------

